# Mandrake 10 et KBD



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2012)

Hello tout le monde,

Dans le but de découvrir l'univers Linux, j'ai recyclé un vieux PC portable (un Pentium MMX 300 Mhz doté de 96 Mo de Ram et d'un disque de 4 Go) sur lequel j'avais installé Mandrake 7 avec KBD (CD fourni avec un bouquin sur Linux).

Hier, en fouinant dans mes vieux CD, je trouve une série de 3 CD pour installer Mandrake 10.1, et qui peuvent mettre à jour les versions 7.xx, 8.x et 9.x de Mandrake. Une rapide recherche Google m'apprenant que la version 10 de Mandrake est beaucoup plus réactive que les précédentes, et que les prescriptions matérielles minimales (Processeur i586 et 32 Mo de Ram mini, 64 recommandés) correspondent à mon vieux PC, je me dis "Ok", on y va.

Seulement voilà, l'installation demande 4 CD, or, tous les téléchargements que j'ai pu trouver n'en proposent que 3, et le 4ème est précisément celui de KBD.

Résultat des courses, je me retrouve avec un Linux 10.1 dépourvu d'interface graphique.

Quelqu'un saurait-il où je peux trouver un KBD 3.x, ou toute autre interface graphique compatible avec Mandrake 10.1 ?


----------



## bompi (9 Avril 2012)

Effectivement, Mandrake 10.1 (Wow ! j'ai installé ça en son temps) vient en trois CD ou un DVD dans sa distribution officielle (comme je le vois ici).
À la limite, tu peux te "contenter" de faire l'installation directe plutôt qu'une mise à jour.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Effectivement, Mandrake 10.1 (Wow ! j'ai installé ça en son temps) vient en trois CD ou un DVD dans sa distribution officielle (comme je le vois ici).
> À la limite, tu peux te "contenter" de faire l'installation directe plutôt qu'une mise à jour.



Ben, en fait, après un échec de la mise à jour, c'est ce que j'ai fait, après formatage, mais les 3 CD (pareil pour le DVD, d'ailleurs) ne comprennent pas d'interface graphique (ou alors un truc m'a échappé).

Le problème, c'est que vu l'âge du PC, je ne peux guère mettre plus récent, un Pentium MMX 300 (dépourvu de cache L2, en plus) avec 96 Mo de Ram, ça ne va pas chier loin, et je n'arrive pas à trouver une barrette de PC66 de plus de 64 Mo !


----------



## bompi (9 Avril 2012)

Bizarre, car si je regarde la liste des paquetages (RPM) de la distribution, on voit bien XOrg, Gnome et KDE.


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Avril 2012)

Tu n'aurais pas idée de la manière de les installer depuis la ligne de commande ? parce que dans l'interface graphique de l'installeur, j'avais bien sélectionné l'option, mais apparemment, j'ai du rater un truc, le PC reste obstinément en mode texte !


----------



## bompi (10 Avril 2012)

Première chose, pour vérifier que tout n'est pas déjà installé, tu essayer dans un _shell_ la commande _startx_  (sans paramètre), qui lance X11. Ce qui manque est peut-être simplement  le login graphique (Xdm, Gdm, Kdm ou autres) mais pas X11.

Sinon, pour installer les paquetages manquants, il faut utiliser la commande _rpm_, dont j'ai un peu oublié la syntaxe depuis le temps ; mais ça doit ressembler à _rpm -i <chemin vers le paquetage>_
L'ennui est que ça gère les dépendances donc ça va te demander de les satisfaire. D'où installation d'un paquetage, puis d'un autre etc. ou alors de tout un lot de paquetage en même temps (ça peut être un peu fastidieux).

Il faut être administrateur pour utiliser la commande ; à l'époque, je ne suis pas sûr que la commande _sudo_ était déjà installée et configurée par défaut sur Linux (mais elle fait partie des paquetages de la distribution). Donc soit _sudo rpm..._ soit d'abord un _su_ pour passer administrateur et ensuite utilisation de _rpm_.

À mon avis, s'ils ne sont pas déjà présents, il faut installer les paquetages _xorg-x11_ puis ceux de gnome et/ou ceux de KDE. Gnome et KDE pouvant être un peu lourds, Xfce est un bon choix aussi.


----------



## Bilbo (12 Avril 2012)

Vous ne pourriez pas faire vos incantations dans la salle des modérateurs ? Il n'y a que des posteurs verts ici. 

À+


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Avril 2012)

Bilbo a dit:


> Vous ne pourriez pas faire vos incantations dans la salle des modérateurs ? Il n'y a que des posteurs verts ici.
> 
> À+



Mince, t'es encore là, toi ? Je croyais que tous les dinosaures avaient disparu depuis un bail !  

Cela dit, tu es toujours le bienvenu par ici, ton éminence


----------



## bompi (12 Avril 2012)

En remuant une distribution de 2004, tu as réveillé un dinosaure, logique...


----------



## Bilbo (12 Avril 2012)

Cela dit, je viens de faire des essais d'installations sur un serveur de test chez OVH pour voir comment marchait une FreeBSD. Alors pendant que ça compilait, je suis allé voir ce qui se passait dans le coin. Ben la rubrique "Unix, Linux & Open Source" n'est pas très active. 

Pour en revenir à ta question, Pascal 77, je ne sais même pas ce que c'est KBD.  Mais en admettant que ce soit un environnement graphique, pourquoi ne pas prendre une méthode qui marche à tous les coups.

Pour ma part, lorsque j'installe un GNU/Linux je pars toujours du CD d'installation réseau de Debian. Ce n'est pas graphique, mais ça permet de s'en sortir très facilement avec les vieux tromblons. Une fois que tu as booté ta machine fraichement installée, tu te logue en root et tu fais un beau 
	
	



```
aptitude update
aptitude install lxde
```
Ta machine de 2004 devrait t'en être reconnaissante.

À+


----------



## bompi (12 Avril 2012)

Noter cependant que la Mandrake était basée sur RedHat, pas sur Debian.

Quant à FreeBSD, ça demeure assez rustique


----------



## Bilbo (12 Avril 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Noter cependant que la Mandrake était basée sur RedHat, pas sur Debian.


T'es sûr ?  Ce n'est pas le souvenir que j'en ai. À l'époque où je devais choisir la distribution que j'adopterai, j'avais épluché les avantages et les inconvénients des distributions les plus connues et j'ai opté pour Debian. Une des raisons était justement que l'installation ne se faisait pas avec un environnement graphique. Mais je m'égare. On va pas commencer un flame war sur les distributions GNU/Linux dans un forum mac. 



bompi a dit:


> Quant à FreeBSD, ça demeure assez rustique


Alors là, en revanche, si tu veux, on peut se faire une flame war parce que maintenant j'en ai sous le pied. Et je me pose sérieusement la question : "Vais-je quitter Debian pour FreeBSD ?" 

À+


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Avril 2012)

Bilbo a dit:


> Ta machine de 2004 devrait t'en être reconnaissante.



Ben oui, mais je n'ai pas de machine de 2004, c'est un Pentium mmx 300, un pentium 1 de 1997 ou 1998 !

Cela dit, je l'ai repassé sous Windows 2000 pro, en attendant d'y remettre Mandrake 7 (qui lui fonctionne parfaitement, et est fourni avec KBD), je voulais juste essayer de moderniser un petit peu avec mandrake 10 !

KBD, c'est une des interfaces graphiques les plus répandues sous Linux d'après ce que j'ai pu en lire.

Cela dit, entre temps, j'ai pu installer la version "à jour" d'Ubuntu sur mon MBP (sous Virtual Box), et comme Ubuntu est fourni d'office avec KBD &#8230;

Enfin, ce topic aura toujours fait ressortie le sieur Bilbo de sa retraite, ça n'est pas là son moindre mérite


----------



## Bilbo (12 Avril 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> KBD, c'est une des interfaces graphiques les plus répandues sous Linux d'après ce que j'ai pu en lire.


T'es sûr que tu ne confonds pas avec KDE ?



Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben oui, mais je n'ai pas de machine de 2004, c'est un Pentium mmx 300, un pentium 1 de 1997 ou 1998.


Moi je fais de ces engins des routeurs. Il y a des distributions pour ça.


----------



## bompi (12 Avril 2012)

Mandrake était basé sur RedHat/Fedora et (au moins) utilise son système de paquetage _rpm_, pas _apt-get_.
Quant à FreeBSD, je suis un fan de longue date 

Normalement, Ubuntu est fourni avec GNOME ; c'est plutôt KUbuntu qui est fourni avec KDE. Et XUbuntu avec le bon Xfce.


----------



## Bilbo (12 Avril 2012)

bompi a dit:


> Quant à FreeBSD, je suis un fan de longue date



Ben moi ça me rappelle le temps ou je développais sur des stations Tektronix. Ça ne nous rajeunit pas. 

De temps en temps, ça me prend de dire que le système monolithique des distributions GNU/Linux m'embête et je jette un il sur FreeBSD. Mais la réalité revient assez vite. J'installe un serveur Debian en trois heures chrono. Avec les temps de compilation je ne peux pas aller aussi vite avec FreeBSD. Je n'ai pas forcément les dernières versions, mais Debian est très robuste et je le connais très bien maintenant. Bref, l'habitude va vite reprendre le dessus.

À+


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Avril 2012)

Bilbo a dit:


> T'es sûr que tu ne confonds pas avec KDE ?



Oooops ! :rose:



Bilbo a dit:


> Moi je fais de ces engins des routeurs. Il y a des distributions pour ça.



Ben faire un routeur avec une machine dépourvue de tout moyen (matériel) de connexion à un quelconque réseau, à priori ça ne me parait pas évident.

J'ai bien deux cartes WiFi PCMCIA, mézélasse toutes deux à base de puces Broadcom réputées pour leur incompatibilité avec Linux !

Cela dit, disposant déjà d'une Freebox qui distribue bravement toutes les ressources réseau nécessaires à l'ensemble des Mac de la maison (7 quand même en excluant mes deux vieux PowerBook de 1992 et 1995 dépourvus de carte réseau ), ainsi que du top des PowerMac G4 (le bi-pro à 1,42 Ghz) qui fait office de serveur sous Leopard Server, un routeur de plus ne me serait que médiocrement utile 

Non, l'idée c'était de me familiariser un peu avec Linux (pure curiosité intellectuelle, à moins de 2 ans de la retraite, je ne compte pas me reconvertir :rateau, et finalement, pour ça, la solution "VirtualBox" + "Ubuntu" va faire l'affaire, au moins dans un premier temps.


----------



## Bilbo (13 Avril 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Non, l'idée c'était de me familiariser un peu avec Linux (pure curiosité intellectuelle, à moins de 2 ans de la retraite, je ne compte pas me reconvertir :rateau, et finalement, pour ça, la solution "VirtualBox" + "Ubuntu" va faire l'affaire, au moins dans un premier temps.



Ah ben voilà ! 

[Mode Troll On]
Cela dit, une Ubuntu n'est toujours qu'une Debian qui marche moins bien. 
[Mode Troll Off]

À+


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Avril 2012)

Bilbo a dit:


> [Mode Troll On]
> Cela dit, une Ubuntu n'est toujours qu'une Debian qui marche moins bien.
> [Mode Troll Off]
> 
> À+



Là, je te laisse la responsabilité de tes propos, je suis trop "quiche"* en Linux pour être en mesure d'en évaluer la pertinence ! 

(*) ou "cake", ou "pince", ou "boulet", selon la génération du lecteur :rateau:


----------



## bompi (13 Avril 2012)

Hé hé...
Disons que Ubuntu, c'est un peu "Debian pour les nuls" mais je n'y vois rien de péjoratif. Accroître le rythme de création des versions n'est pas toujours un gage de qualité mais a l'avantage de faire avancer le schmillblick (ce qui était vraiment la dernière des préoccupations du projet Debian).
Et je trouve que depuis l'arrivée de Ubuntu et ses divers avatars, de grands progrès ont été faits dans la facilité d'installation de Linux [ça avait évidemment commencé avant, mais ça a aidé à accélérer le mouvement].
Personnellement, j'ai commencé avec la Slackware (la 1.1.0  ou la 1.1.2), que j'ai conservée assez longtemps, puis après avoir essayé diverses distributions je suis resté sur Mandrake pendant un moment. Je suis ensuite passé à Ubuntu et depuis je m'y tiens.

Par ailleurs, mine de rien, il peut y avoir des différences de configuration non négligeables entre les deux grandes familles de distribution.


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Avril 2012)

Bilbo a dit:


> Vous ne pourriez pas faire vos incantations dans la salle des modérateurs ? Il n'y a que des posteurs verts ici.
> 
> À+



Note pour les nioubes qui ne connaitraient pas le personnage : lorsque je me suis inscrit en 2004, Bilbo était "super modo" (pseudos violets  sauf quand c'était Amok, alors on disait "pseudo rose"), je suppose qu'il a été vert aussi un temps, avant de se faire ordonner "monsignore", ce qui donne tout le sel à sa remarque


----------



## Bilbo (13 Avril 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Note pour les nioubes qui ne connaitraient pas le personnage : lorsque je me suis inscrit en 2004, Bilbo était "super modo" (pseudos violets  sauf quand c'était Amok, alors on disait "pseudo rose"), je suppose qu'il a été vert aussi un temps, avant de se faire ordonner "monsignore", ce qui donne tout le sel à sa remarque



Ça fait un bail maintenant. 

Sur ce, je retourne dans les limbes.  

À+


----------

